# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2020



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2020 às 09:34)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2020 às 09:59)

Boas..tapado  e com 14.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2020 às 17:30)

Boas...o dia foi morninho e bom ambiente na rua ,apesar de estar nublado e continua ,com 15.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2020 às 19:44)

Boas….tapado ,tudo calmo ,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 16.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2020 às 10:10)

Boas….nevoeiro ,a chuva foi-se ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2020 às 10:30)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13°C 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2020 às 12:56)

Boas...sol ...para enxugar ,dia mais quente do ano ,jalenas abertas para entrar o ar quentinho ,com 17.3ºC...em alta.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Fev 2020 às 15:15)

Excelente dia de Primavera por aqui...


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2020 às 15:52)

Boas

Dia de sol em Peniche desde as primeiras horas da manhã. Há muito tempo que não tinhamos um dia assim.

Hoje é dia da senhora das Candeias...
A olhar ao velhinho ditado popular, chega a parecer gozo, mas Senhora está a rir à gargalhada!... E quando a Candelária rir...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2020 às 17:07)

Boas...tudo calmo ,temperatura ainda em alta,melhor ambiente por casa ,ainda com 17.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2020 às 19:19)

por aqui uma manhã de nevoeiro cerrado, via-se no máximo a uns 100m de distância
depois levantou e o sol reinou.

Apesar do bom tempo, a luz por aqui já foi abaixo umas 5 vezes durante a tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2020 às 19:52)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2020 às 21:26)

Boas….noite calma ,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.3C / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Fev 2020 às 01:19)

Boas. Por estes lados não sei se a Senhora das Candeias "riu ou chorou", isto porque esteve nublado o dia todo... Mas como não choveu consideremos que "riu". Venha o Inverno 

De momento céu nublado.
Registo 12.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2020 às 11:06)

Boas….alvorada foi com céu limpo ...de momento nevoeiro ,com 11.5ºC...podia estar melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2020 às 14:58)

Boas...já com sol  algum tempo,longe dos 19.0ºC previstos ,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2020 às 19:19)

Boas….tudo calmo ,com 12.1ºC...a descer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2020 às 21:25)

Boas...noite calma ,já pairar no ar alguma neblina ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## lmg (3 Fev 2020 às 22:02)

Por Lamego um dia bastante ameno, com máxima de 16ºC e bastante neblina matinal.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Fev 2020 às 03:07)

10.3°C // 88%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2020 às 08:34)

Nevoeiro e 3,7ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2020 às 10:07)

Boas...nevoeiro ,com 9.6ºC...só falta o sol aparecer .

Dados de ontem 10.1ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2020 às 13:19)

Boas...já com sol  a 100% ...nevoeiro só vales do rio Tejo ,sol vêm quentinho ,com 14.0ºC....máxima prevista 20.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2020 às 15:54)

Boas ...sol quentinho e bom ambiente na rua e por casa ,com 16.6ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2020 às 18:11)

Boas….final de dia calmo ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2020 às 21:48)

Boas...o ventinho de N apareceu ...temperatura a mudar de posição para arriba ,com 14.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Fev 2020 às 22:05)

Dia 26 de Janeiro estava assim na Serra da Estrela.





10 dias depois no mesmo local


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2020 às 23:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> Dia 26 de Janeiro estava assim na Serra da Estrela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje vi algumas fotos online da serra nos últimos dias , e mais parecia fotos a lembrar o Verão 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Fev 2020 às 23:23)

Início de Fevereiro e temperaturas destas não combinam. É muito estranho.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2020 às 03:20)

10.2°C // 65%Hr
Menos Hr que ontem.
Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2020 às 10:21)

Boas...sol hoje ...hoje sem nevoeiro ,hoje o vento está a rolar ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2020 às 16:16)

Boas….mais uma tarde quentinha ,nuvens altas chegar ,algum vento ,com 16.3ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2020 às 18:43)

Boas...tudo calmo ...chuva foi-se de vez ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2020 às 19:09)

*11.3ºC *
Mas um dia ameno, mas menos que nos últimos dias, de manhã estava até desagradável com o vento.

Extremos do dia: *15.7ºC / 8.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2020 às 21:14)

Boas...hoje o ventinho mais fresco ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2020 às 22:19)

Boas...algum vento ,com 11.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Fev 2020 às 03:17)

Madrugada com mínimas mais baixas.
Registo 8.7°C // 56%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2020 às 10:06)

Boas….hoje mais nublado  e ventoso ,ambiente mais fresco ,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2020 às 12:45)

Boas...sol a meio gaz ...algum vento ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2020 às 16:25)

Boas...mais nublado ,com 14.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2020 às 21:25)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu meio nublado ,com 11.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Fev 2020 às 08:11)

Bom dia , Covilhã com 8°c no sensor do carro e céu muito nublado.
A estação do ipma está sem fornecer dados nas últimas 2 semanas.







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2020 às 10:02)

Boas….nuvens médias e vento fraco ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2020 às 15:48)

Boas….lá se foi a maioria da chuva embora ...só nublado ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2020 às 16:01)

Cada vez mais escuro, *12.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2020 às 18:56)

Boas...céu mais limpo ...tudo calmo ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2020 às 21:16)

Boas….tudo calmo ,com 11.7ºC e nublado .

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Fev 2020 às 23:48)

Manhã e tarde distintas. Manhã soalheira e tarde algo nublada. A temperatura desceu um pouco mas ainda assim algo aberrante para os meus padrões invernais.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2020 às 02:10)

Sente-se o cheirinho a humidade. A chuva aproxima-se..
Registo 9.3°C // 87%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2020 às 09:17)

*8.3,* céu nublado.
*5.1mm *



Acumulados desta noite no distrito de Viseu:

Sátão: 9.3mm
Santa Comba Dão: 8.7mm
Vouzela: 8.5mm
Vila Nova de Paiva. 8mm
Mortágua: 7.1mm
Viseu(aeródromo): 7mm
Nelas: 4.7mm
Moimenta da Beira. 3mm

Já nem preciso de ir ao wunderground para ter uma visão pormenorizada do que se passou em toda a região, graças ao renovado mapa do ipma!!


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2020 às 10:50)

9°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2020 às 13:50)

Céu nublado, *10.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2020 às 14:11)

Boas...chuva foi tanta...nem consegui dormir ..nem meio balde encheu ,da chuva que cai no telhado ,manhã cheio de sol e quente,agora muito nublado e algum vento de WSW,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2020 às 16:19)

Volta a chuviscar, 9.2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2020 às 16:58)

Boas...só nublado ,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2020 às 18:41)

Boas...já chuviscou,só para molhar a estrada,mais aberto ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2020 às 22:47)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2020 às 10:11)

Boas….meio nublado com o sol aparecer ...nunca mais chove ,com 11.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2020 às 10:21)

Ainda não apareceu o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2020 às 12:57)

Boas….só nuvens de passagem ....chuvinha anda desaparecida ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2020 às 14:24)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2020 às 19:03)

Boas...tudo igual ...dia pachorrento ,nem choveu e nem fez sol ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2020 às 21:13)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 12.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2020 às 01:00)

10.1°C // 87%Hr
Nublado

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2020 às 14:11)

*11ºC*
Dia de chuviscos, céu coberto por nuvens baixas todo o dia.
*1.5mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2020 às 15:16)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol  e ambiente mais quente,dia nasceu limpo com nevoeiro nas nos vales do rio Tejo,ainda rondou logo pela manhã...o meu quintal  ,algo nublado pelo meio da manhã ,agora mais limpo e vento fraco,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2020 às 16:47)

*10.7ºC*
Continua a chuviscar, *2.5mm* acumulados.


6.7mm em São João do Monte na Serra do Caramulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2020 às 18:44)

Boas….o dia acabar limpo ....meio nublado pela tarde,algum vento de WNW,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2020 às 21:24)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Fev 2020 às 01:32)

Faz hoje 3 anos desde a última vez que houve acumulação de neve na cidade. E agora estamos com temperaturas diurnas de quase primavera.. 

10/02/2017
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Registo agora 9.5°C // 85%Hr
Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2020 às 09:25)

*8ºC*
Mais uma manhã de céu nublado por nuvens baixas.
*0.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2020 às 10:20)

Boas….nuvens altas ,nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo ....nunca mais chove ,com 14.8ºC...a subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2020 às 14:28)

Boas...algumas nuvens a pairar ,sol a meio gaz ,nunca mais chove ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2020 às 14:45)

Hoje o Sol está a conseguir furar por entre as nuvens.
A tarde segue bem amena, *15.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2020 às 17:43)

*15ºC*
Já cheira a Primavera, máxima de *17.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2020 às 18:50)

Boas...tudo calmo ,nuvens altas ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2020 às 20:36)

A noite segue bem amena ainda, *11.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2020 às 21:17)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2020 às 22:41)

O distrito de Viseu está agora bem composto por estações meteorológicas. Até há uma bastante próxima de Várzea da Serra, a do Mezio. Em tempos houve uma estação nessa localidade. É daí que tenho as normais de precipitação de Várzea.

De momento Várzea segue com 7,0C.
O Mezio, às 22h ia com 8,5C e era a estação mais fria do Distrito.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2020 às 22:56)

AnDré disse:


> O distrito de Viseu está agora bem composto por estações meteorológicas. Até há uma bastante próxima de Várzea da Serra, a do Mezio. Em tempos houve uma estação nessa localidade. É daí que tenho as normais de precipitação de Várzea.
> 
> De momento Várzea segue com 7,0C.
> O Mezio, às 22h ia com 8,5C e era a estação mais fria do Distrito.



8.5ºC era às 21h, às 22h já ia nos 7.8ºC, era mesmo a mais fria de Portugal.

*
10.3ºC* por aqui.

E sim o distrito está muito bem coberto agora, gostava de uma em Lamego, outra em Penedono e em Cinfães, mas são concelhos que fazem parte de outras comunidades intermunicipais.
Aqui o que se passou foi que todos os concelhos da região Dão-Lafões receberam uma e só uma estação, exceptuando Viseu.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2020 às 23:25)

Se Eu vivesse em Lamego 
Teria uma estação minha lá , na cidade 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2020 às 08:41)

joselamego disse:


> Se Eu vivesse em Lamego
> Teria uma estação minha lá , na cidade
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Talvez um dia! 
Mesmo no wunderground Lamego não tem estação.


Aqui amanheceu com nevoeiro cerrado, *9.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2020 às 09:55)

Boas….nevoeiro ,tudo tapado ....nunca mais chove ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2020 às 17:05)

Boas….hoje o dia...nem foi peixe...nem foi carne ...valia mais estar sol ...que hoje nem apareceu,gosto mais chuvinha ,com 11.6ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2020 às 17:53)

Fim de tarde fresco e nublado, *10.1ºC*, em claro contraste com o início de tarde bem quente e soalheiro, máxima de *17.3ºC*

A nova estação de Penalva do Castelo, que é na realidade em Trancozelos, a 350m de altitude junto ao Rio Dão, chegou mesmo a ser a estação mais quente do país às 13h com uma máxima horária de 17.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2020 às 19:41)

Nickname disse:


> Fim de tarde fresco e nublado, *10.1ºC*, em claro contraste com o início de tarde bem quente e soalheiro, máxima de *17.3ºC*
> 
> A nova estação de Penalva do Castelo, que é na realidade em Trancozelos, a 350m de altitude junto ao Rio Dão, chegou mesmo a ser a estação mais quente do país às 13h com uma máxima horária de 17.9ºC



Estou curioso com o regresso das inversões. Tendo em conta as novas estações de Viseu e Coimbra, vão surgir belas "surpresas" na rede nacional.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2020 às 19:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou curioso com o regresso das inversões. Tendo em conta as novas estações de Viseu e Coimbra, vão surgir belas "surpresas" na rede nacional.



Também eu!!
No distrito de Coimbra, a de Góis e Arganil são em zonas de forte inversão parece-me.
Em Viseu a mais promissora parece-me esta de Penalva, assim como a de Vila Nova de Paiva e Mezio (embora o vale não seja muito encaixado ou pronunciado, encontra-se em alta altitude).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2020 às 20:15)

Boas….olha olha...já chuvisca ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2020 às 21:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou curioso com o regresso das inversões. Tendo em conta as novas estações de Viseu e Coimbra, vão surgir belas "surpresas" na rede nacional.


Só para dizer que a estação de Trancozelos trará provavelmente bastantes surpresas...
Estive em Trancozelos no passado verão (de férias) e até no Verão as noites são bem frias (com mínimas abaixo dos 15ºC, ou até mesmo dos 10ºC)! No entanto, durante o dia aquece bem, e não descarto a possibilidade de que se alcancem os 38-40ºC com muito maior facilidade do que, por exemplo, em Viseu, sobretudo quando há vagas de calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2020 às 21:42)

Boas...noite calma ...chuviscada foi-se ,com 11.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 11.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Fev 2020 às 21:57)

Boa noite, a falta de tempo não tem permitido que passe por aqui.
O dia hoje resumiu se a nevoeiro e até a alguns chuviscos a uma cota inferior aos 750/800 metros, daí para cima estava um óptimo dia de primavera. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (13 Fev 2020 às 01:21)

10.2°C
Nevoeiro cerrado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2020 às 09:54)

Boas….hoje já com sol ...já que não chove ...ao menos que faça sol ,com 13.5ºC....a subir .


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2020 às 10:30)

*9.7ºC*, céu nublado.
Chuviscou durante a noite, *0.5mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2020 às 14:58)

*10.6ºC*
Céu totalmente coberto ainda, vai chuviscando de vez em quando, *1mm* acumulado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2020 às 19:19)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ...não se vê melhorias no horizonte ,mais uma reza  para a ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2020 às 21:23)

*8.2ºC*, que é a mínima  do dia, não choveu mais.

Máxima de *11.8ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Fev 2020 às 00:05)

Boa noite, Céu nublado durante a manhã com chuva fraca pela tarde, as temperaturas seguem amenas para a época. 
Sigo com 13.1

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2020 às 08:52)

*7.4ºC* com alguma nebulosidade.
Mínima um pouco mais baixa hoje, mas bem acima da média ainda, *5.9ºC*

Várzea da Serra foi aos negativos, -0.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2020 às 10:11)

Boas….o sol ...com alguma neblina a chegar das terras baixas ,nunca mais chove ,com 10.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.5ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2020 às 17:48)

Temperatura já em queda acentuada, *12.9ºC*
Foi um dia ameno, *17ºC* de máxima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2020 às 20:14)

Boas….mais um dia de secura ,o dia andou meio nublado ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Fev 2020 às 20:22)

Foi um bonito dia de Primavera por aqui, este.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Fev 2020 às 21:41)

Boas.
Dia de céu pouco nublado durante a manhã. À tarde chegaram algumas nuvens que foram tapando o sol.

Neste momento registo 9.3°C // 71%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2020 às 21:49)

Boas….tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 9.5ºC....a descer .

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Fev 2020 às 00:56)

Boa noite, o dia hoje foi de temperaturas agradáveis para a época.
A primeira foto foi obtida a cerca de 1100 metros, a temperatura nos 12 graus e uma ligeira brisa de Sudeste.
As outras duas fotos foram obtidas a cerca de 600 metros, e mostram o colorido depois do incêndio de 15 de Outubro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (15 Fev 2020 às 02:44)

7.4°C // 72%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2020 às 11:12)

Boas….sol ...algumas nuvens a chegar ....nunca mais chove ,com 14.7ºC...a subir .


----------



## Serrano (15 Fev 2020 às 11:15)

9.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2020 às 11:26)

Bom dia , Lamego 
Hoje na cidade 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura de 13°C
Foto : tirada ontem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Fev 2020 às 12:15)

*12.2ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Mínima de *4.6ºC*


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2020 às 12:34)

Céu nublado e 10ºC por agora.

Manhã com algum nevoeiro e até geada fraca.

Os sinais da Primavera já bem visíveis.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2020 às 14:26)

Boas...mais nuvens ...abafado ,com 16.3ºC....e a secura continua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2020 às 20:28)

Boas...secura ...tudo calmo ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2020 às 22:37)

Boas...calmaria total ...secura no horizonte ,com 9.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Fev 2020 às 02:37)

9.8°C // 76%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Fev 2020 às 03:41)

Por aqui a tarde foi assim:


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2020 às 10:22)

Tal como ontem, céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 9.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2020 às 10:35)

Boas...nevoeiro ....o sol vai aparecendo ,nunca mais chove ,até ao fim do mês estamos arrumados com a chuva ,com 12.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2020 às 13:08)

*11.1ºC *
Mais uma manhã de chuviscos.

Enquanto por aqui este tempo não deixa mais de 1 ou 2mm num dia inteiro, em Oliveira de Frades graças à orografia(proximidade da Serra do Caramulo, Gravia e Arada) já segue nos 3mm.

Esta nova estação de Oliveira de Frades tem acumulado mais que a a estação wunderground mais chuvosa do distrito, Nespereira, também no concelho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2020 às 16:37)

Boas...depois de uma manhã com sol ...tarde muito nublada ,ventinho fresco a correr ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2020 às 16:53)

*10.7ºC*
Chuviscos todo o dia e apenas *0.5mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *12ºC*

*6.2mm* em Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2020 às 19:35)

Boas...só nublado ,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Fev 2020 às 20:46)

Boa noite, Céu bastante nublado durante a tarde mas sem chuva por aqui. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2020 às 21:02)

10.6°C
1mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2020 às 21:30)

Boas...chuva só no norte ,secura no resto ,com 12.5ºC e tapado .

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Fev 2020 às 01:15)

Vai caindo uma chuva fraca tipo morrinha..
10.2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2020 às 07:53)

Nickname disse:


> 10.6°C
> 1mm



Boas,
Em princípio nas próximas madrugadas já vamos conseguir aferir o potencial das inversões  nas novas estações do Ipma. 
Estou curioso com Penalva do Castelo, Góis e Arganil. Podem perfeitamente baixar dos 0 graus, vamos ver.


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2020 às 08:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Em princípio nas próximas madrugadas já vamos conseguir aferir o potencial das inversões  nas novas estações do Ipma.
> Estou curioso com Penalva do Castelo, Góis e Arganil. Podem perfeitamente baixar dos 0 graus, vamos ver.



Sem dúvida!!

Entretanto Oliveira de Frades foi mesmo a estação mais chuvosa do mapa do ipma ontem e hoje já acumulou mais de 16mm.

Por aqui apenas 3.3mm desde as 0h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2020 às 12:44)

Boas...nevoeiro serrado pela alvorada ...a partir das 9h começou a levantar-se ,já com sol  e nuvens de passagem,nunca mais chove ,com 16.0ºC...o sol vêm com vontade de aquecer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2020 às 15:23)

Boas...mais sol ...mais vento ,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2020 às 19:12)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calma ....mais um dia de seca ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2020 às 20:04)

*9.1ºC*, máxima de *13.6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Fev 2020 às 20:04)

Boa noite,  a chuva esteve de volta hoje, 2,0mm e 9,0°C por agora com o céu limpo

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2020 às 20:59)

Boas...hoje sem manta ,temperatura a descer ,com 10.5ºC...mínima do dia até ao momento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2020 às 22:23)

Boas...o ventinho de N já presente ...sinal de bom tempo ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2020 às 23:54)

*4.4ºC*
Finalmente uma noite mais normal para a época.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Fev 2020 às 02:44)

6.4°C // 60%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2020 às 06:43)

Bom dia, 2,9°C com nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2020 às 07:25)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, 2,9°C com nevoeiro.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Assim












Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2020 às 07:50)

Já com menos nevoeiro, 3,8°C e o sol a nascer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2020 às 12:25)

Boas...parece que voltamos aos dias limpos ,a alvorada foi com céu muito nublado ,o céu já está limpinho  e o vento de NNE fresco a passar,nunca mais chove ,com 14.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.6ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2020 às 13:37)

*11.6ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Mínima de *1.1ºC*

-2ºC em Várzea da Serra e Pinhanços, Seia, foram as mínimas mais baixas da zona.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2020 às 16:03)

Boas ...solinho ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2020 às 18:25)

Boas...céu limpo e ventinho fresco já a correr ,secura a longo prazo ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2020 às 20:02)

Boa noite, tarde primaveril com algumas nuvens, por agora céu limpo e 8,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Fev 2020 às 21:19)

Boa noite, por aqui amanheceu com formação de geada, apesar de ao amanhecer se verificar algum nevoeiro.
Pela serra a temperatura nos 8 graus e uma ligeira brisa, a tarde foi de primavera. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Fev 2020 às 21:24)

Amanhecer Serra do Açor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lmg (18 Fev 2020 às 21:26)

A geada na manhã de hoje.
Actualmente com 5.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2020 às 21:36)

Boas...limpo e vento fresco NNE ,com 9.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2020 às 21:58)

Várzea já está nos 0C. 
Mas agora deve estabilizar a noite toda.


----------



## Gates (19 Fev 2020 às 00:12)

Agora uns dias de sol pela frente. Dá vontade de ir comer um anho ao Douro.
Já haverá amendoeiras em flor ou ainda é cedo?


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Fev 2020 às 07:26)

Bom dia, tal como ontem algum nevoeiro e geada visível, agora com 0,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2020 às 18:04)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,onde o sol brilhou todo o dia ,com 15.2.C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2020 às 20:42)

Boas...o habitual ...tudo calmo ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2020 às 22:10)

Boas...tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Fev 2020 às 01:14)

Registo 7.8°C // 51%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2020 às 07:46)

Bom dia, céu limpo e geada com 0,3°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2020 às 08:04)

Talvez uma das últimas manhãs da temporada a lembrar aquela estação do ano. Mínima de -2ºC, com -7ºC na relva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2020 às 12:17)

Boas...sol ...nunca mais chove ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2020 às 15:40)

Boas….muito sol  e quente ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2020 às 17:43)

Boas..mais um dia de secura ,ambiente calmo ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2020 às 18:54)

Boas...final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,com 12.6ºC...a descer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2020 às 22:10)

Boas...noite calma ...nada se mexe ,com 10.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 17.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2020 às 07:54)

Bom dia, hoje menos frio com 2,0°C e pouca geada visível
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2020 às 16:42)

Boas….mais um dia de secura ...dia mais quente do ano ,com 18.7ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2020 às 20:38)

Boas...já com ligeiro vento de N e seco ...é só secura ,amanhã tenho que regar as minhas plantas ,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2020 às 23:04)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 13.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.1ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Fev 2020 às 01:54)

9.8°C // 44%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2020 às 10:00)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ...chuva prevista no horizonte nos modelos ,hoje vai aquecer novamente ,já com 14.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (22 Fev 2020 às 13:59)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2020 às 14:31)

Boas...dia de sufoco ...o gajo lá de cima já incomoda hoje ,primeira vintena do ano ,com 20.1ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Fev 2020 às 16:43)

Está um espectacular dia de Primavera. É pena é ser dia 22 de Fevereiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2020 às 18:08)

Boas...hoje houve rega ,relva e plantas já metiam dó ,final de tarde calma ,dia mais quente do ano ,e amanhã há mais ,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2020 às 21:53)

Boas...tudo calmo ,ainda com 14.2ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 20.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2020 às 10:25)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ...o mercúrio já está trabalhar para máxima ,o gajo lá cima está feroz ,e nunca mais chega a chuva ,já com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2020 às 14:39)

Boas….quente  e seco ...tá bom para a palhaçada desfilar ,com 21.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (23 Fev 2020 às 14:53)

18°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2020 às 18:28)

Boas...dia seco e quente ,nova máxima do ano ,final de tarde calma ,temperatura ainda em alta ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2020 às 20:14)

Boa noite, dia semelhante ao de ontem, sol quentinho as árvores, algumas já cobertas de flores, por agora 12°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2020 às 20:34)

Boas...tudo calmo ...nada se mexe ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2020 às 22:32)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 22.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2020 às 15:55)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol ...igual ao de ontem ,parece que está para acabar o tempo mais ,a chuva vamos esperar pelo que se vê no horizonte ,com 22.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Fev 2020 às 19:51)

Boa noite, mais um dia primaveril, de manhã 1,0°C de mínima com alguma geada, tarde bem solarenga sem nuvens, por agora 12°C.

Fotos tirada de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2020 às 22:15)

Boas...hoje com algum vento de NW,céu limpo e com 14.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 22.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Fev 2020 às 02:38)

Registo 10.7°C // 20%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2020 às 12:45)

Boas….voltaram as nuvens  e mais fresco ,vento moderado de WNW,com 15.9ºC...só falta a chuva .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2020 às 15:55)

Boas...dia de carnaval ,até o dia de hoje veio diferente,veio vestido de carnavalesco ,ao fim de tantos dias de sol ,noutras décadas passadas,até era costume nevar nos dias de carnaval,lembro-me nestas décadas de 70 e 80 com 3 anos seguidos nos dias de carnaval a nevar,e nos anos 90 mais aconteceu com dias neve ,muito nublado e com 15.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2020 às 19:03)

Boas...já a limpar ,algum vento de NW a refrescar ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Fev 2020 às 19:12)

Boa noite, sigo com 12°C e céu muito nublado, foi constante todo o dia, alguma chuva fraca pelas 15:00 sem significado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2020 às 22:07)

Boas...limpo e mais vento de WNW,com 10.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Fev 2020 às 02:35)

6.4°C // 69%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2020 às 07:56)

Bom dia, semelhança de ontem, céu nublado e 8,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2020 às 09:49)

Boas...sol  e manhã mais fresca ,com 11.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2020 às 18:03)

Boas...dia limpo ,mais fresco ,devido ao vento ,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2020 às 19:10)

Boa noite, céu com nuvens altas e 11,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2020 às 22:06)

Boas….algum vento de WNW,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.5ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Fev 2020 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 6,5°C e algumas nuvens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2020 às 10:16)

Boas...mais um dia de sol ....nunca mais chove ,com 13.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2020 às 15:18)

Boas...sol meio fusco  e parece poeiras a pairar no ar  e mais quente ,com 19.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2020 às 17:52)

Boas...o dia terminar com muita poeira no ar ,com sol meio passado ,tarde morna,com 16.8ºC e vento de WNW a passar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2020 às 22:11)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 12.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2020 às 10:08)

Boas...sol meio entremeado ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2020 às 15:05)

Boas...sol  meio fusco ,tarde já quente e vento fraco ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2020 às 18:06)

Boas...dia a terminar com o sol fusco ,mais uma tarde quente,com 16.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2020 às 21:07)

Boas….céu limpo e mais vento de WNW,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Fev 2020 às 07:55)

Acordei com chuva forte por volta das 7h, entretanto acalmou.
*9.6ºC
6.6mm *acumulados.


Já 24.7mm em Oliveira de Frades até às 7h.

Bem dizia Amorim Girão:

“Em pleno coração da Beira Alta, uma unidade bem característica, toda ela incluída na bacia do Vouga, nos aparece agora: é a sub região de Lafões, constituída pelos concelhos de São Pedro do Sul, Vouzela e Oliveira de Frades, e ainda por algumas freguesias dos concelhos de Castro Daire (Alva e Mamouros) e de Viseu (Ribafeita, Bodiosa, Campo, Lordosa e Calde). Sub região bem  conhecida pelos seus vinhos verdes, muito semelhantes aos do Minho, é uma continuação da zona que designámos pelo nome de Beira Minhota e do Minho e pode afinal considerar-se um prolongamento projectado até ao coração da Beira Alta”.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Fev 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia, ontem esteve um pouco de geada de manhã, durante o dia sol doentio com muita poeira no ar. Hoje vento moderado a forte com chuva fraca por agora 0,5 mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2020 às 10:14)

Boas….hoje com chuva...mas fraca ,com 12.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (29 Fev 2020 às 10:26)

Bom dia 
Hoje por Lamego
Já choveu de madrugada e início da manhã 
11°C
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Fev 2020 às 10:40)

*11.4mm* acumulados até agora, nada mau.
Valores em redor dos 9-12mm na maioria do distrito.

16 a 18mm nas redondezas do Caramulo, em Vouzela e São João do Monte (apesar de tudo são estações já  algo na sombra de algumas serras)

31mm no planalto da zona industrial de Oliveira de Frades!!!

Sendo esta estação a Noroeste da Serra do Caramulo, e tendo em conta que a antiga estação do Caramulo a 800m de altitude mas na encosta Oriental do Caramulo  tinha uma média anual de 2200mm, acredito que a média anual na zona da nova estação de Oliveira de Frades, a 550m de altitude, seja por volta desses valores também, ou até superior.


----------



## Serrano (29 Fev 2020 às 11:23)

Depois de alguma chuva durante a manhã, agora aparece o sol pelo Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 12°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2020 às 17:57)

Boas...a chuva foi mais pela noite e madrugada,a meio da manhã abriu e boas abertas o resto do dia ,o mês termina com 2.0mm de chuva,um no primeiro dia e outro no fim do mês ,com 12.6ºC e algum vento de NNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Fev 2020 às 18:38)

Boa noite, hoje a chuva foi pouca, pelas 18 horas começou novamente a cair, 2,0mm até agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2020 às 21:12)

Boas...muito nublado ,algum vento fresco de WNW,com 11.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 16.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------

